# Que se necesita para cortar distintos materiales con laser



## camilotg (Mar 27, 2009)

hola amigos mi tio y yo estamos trabajando en un proyecto para hacer una fresadora cnc para hacer nuestros circuitos impresos pero estamos pensando en la posibilidad de darle una aplicacion mas grande a nuestro proyecto y queremos reemplazar el taladro por un laser para otras aplicaciones he estado leyendo en la web acerca de fabricacion de laser y vi uno hasta gracioso de un laser hecho con una linterna y el lente de una unidad de dvd pero lo que yo necesito en realidad es información para construir un laser que tipo de electronica se necesita para graduar su intensidad y su alcance caracterizticas de seguridad etc  o información acerca de donde puedo comprar o mandar el laser de acuerdo a las necesidades de nuestra aplicacion por eso acudo a uds a ver si depronto alguien tiene información al respecto se los agradeceria mucho


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 28, 2009)

Se venden láser de corte pulsantes de CO2 desde 50W hasta 10000W, este último es capaz de cortar placas de acero de hasta 50 mm de espesor.
Si con esto no te alcanza, se pueden sumar óptimamente varios hasta lograr la potencia requerida.

Una consideración importante es el bajísimo rendimiento de estos, llega aun 10% como mucho.

Por ejemplo, con un láser de 500mW yo pude cortar un pequeño libro de unas 50 paginas y con bastante velocidad.


----------



## camilotg (Mar 28, 2009)

Gracias por tu ayuda. lo que pretendo hacer con este laser es cortar tendidos de tela de aproximadamente 10 cm de altura como maximo y la principal duda que tengo es que tipo de laser puedo utilizar para el corte de este material sin que lo llegue a quemar y en donde lo podria conseguir claro que a mi personalmente me gustaria fabricarlo pero si no consigo la información me va a tocar comprar uno hecho gracias de verdad


----------



## Gradmaster (Mar 29, 2009)

por que en lugar de laser no usan corte por presion de agua, en una fabrica que hacen tapiceria para carros usan este metodo y me parece muy conveniente para tu aplicacion, el unico problema que veo seria la boquilla de ruby que necesitas pero de ahi en fuera si el mecanismo de la cnc ya lo tiene lo demas no sera problema.

saludos y exito


----------

